# A young cowboy



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2015)

*A young cowboy from Texas goes off  to college. Half way through the semester, having foolishly squandered all his  money .... he calls home.*


*"Dad," he says, "You won't believe  what modern education is developing! They actually have a program here at  A&M that will teach our dog, Ole' Blue how to  talk!"*


*"That's amazing," his  Dad says. "How do I get Ole' Blue in that program?"*


*"Just send him down  here with $1,000" the young cowboy says "and I'll get him in the  course."*


*So, his father sends  the dog and $1,000.*


*About two-thirds of  the way through the semester, 
the money again runs out. The boy calls  home.*


*"So how's Ole' Blue  doing son?" his father asks.*


*"Awesome, Dad, he's  talking up a storm," he says, "but you just won't believe this -- they've had  such good results they have started to teach the animals how to  read!"*


*"Read!?" says his  father, "No kidding! How do we get Blue in that  program?"*


*"Just send $2,500,  I'll get him in the class." 
The money promptly arrives. But our hero has a  problem.*


*At the end of the  year, his father will find out the dog 
can neither talk, nor  read.*


*So he shoots the  dog.*


*When he arrives home  at the end of the year, his father 
is all  excited.*


*"Where's Ole' Blue? I  just can't wait to see him read 
something and  talk!"*


*"Dad," the boy says,  "I have some grim news. Yesterday 
morning, just before we left to drive  home, Ole' Blue was in the living room, kicked back in the recliner, reading the  Wall Street Journal, like he usually does".*


*"Then Ole' Blue  turned to me and asked, so, is your daddy still messing around with that little  redhead who lives down the street?"*


*The father went white  and exclaimed, "I hope you shot
that lying dog before he talks to your  Mother!"*


*"I sure did,  Dad!"*


*"That's my  boy!"*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2015)

:thumbsup1:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2015)

Funny story Ken!


----------



## Shirley (Feb 2, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2015)

:lofl:


----------

